# Are boycotts effective?



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

This is a spin-off of a thread on Frugal Living where WalMart was hotly debated. The subject of boycotts came up. I will leave it up to you to read the 18-page thread, if you so desire.









I personally do boycott them and I feel that a boycott can be effective. Even if it weren't, I still wouldn't want to give them my money. I am really curious as to how people on this forum might feel.


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Bumping this cause I've been wondering the same thing. For my own conscience I have trouble giving money to a company I feel is unethical. But at the same time it does make life easier to not have to be so picky about where we shop and what brands we buy. I wonder how much real good boycotts do. Obviously we all know about supply and demand, but I wonder how much impact we actually have, especially if the boycott isn't huge numbers or if we don't have an accompanying mass letter writing campaign. If anyone has more information or experience I would love to know more!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I think that they are. I've seen the changes for the farm workers and boycotts on lettuce and grapes in the 1970's. And believe it or not Nestle did change for the better for a while because of boycotts. Of course they suck again now. But the boycott did work for a while.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

I've been boycotting Nestle for many years, and will continue to, but I often wonder how much effect it has. This is one of the largest, best organized boycotts I know of, yet Nestle seems to keep growing. Also, even people who are interested in joining the boycott find it almost impossible to keep track of the items produced by Nestle, because Nestle keeps buying new companies. It's difficult to go shopping without picking up a Nestle product at every turn. They're obviously not suffering financially, at least not enough to motivate them to change. It seems pretty hopeless.







:


----------



## southgatemom (Aug 4, 2007)

i think they are effective if enough people participate, and it affirms the action that you are trying to make a difference.


----------



## jyurina (Mar 17, 2005)

I think they are effective in more ways than just taking money out of their pockets. I have been asked many times why I refuse to shop WalMart or buy Arrowhead water etc. I tell them and it usually sparks a debate on why and how they feel about it. Thing is, I can't help but think that the next time they are making the choice they may think about what we talked about. Even one person makes a difference.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Overall? No.

But I still wont spend money at WalMart or on Nestle for personal accountability and teaching my daughter. I just don't want her to think it's a good idea to take the easy way out and invest in businesses with practices we/she does not agree with.

Kulia


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
I think that they are. I've seen the changes for the farm workers and boycotts on lettuce and grapes in the 1970's. And believe it or not Nestle did change for the better for a while because of boycotts. Of course they suck again now. But the boycott did work for a while.

I agree. I know that my employer is being pushed to divest in companies supporting Sudan. I think these things can work if they're done in conjunction with other types of activism.

I also feel pretty strongly that even if my boycott isn't effective in changing a company's policies, that my choice to support ethical businesses is important. DH and I had this talk the last time we went to our food co-op. The co-op is much more expensive than a place like Walmart for groceries. We choose to go there because we want to support it (and yes of course, this is a privilege because we are not poor). When we shop at our local co-op, we know that we are supporting our community's economy because they select local foods first. We know that we are supporting ethically farmed meats because we know the farmers who raise the chicken, eggs, beef and pork that we buy (they're really cool women







) and we know how they treat their animals. We know that the cashiers are making a living wage. We know we are supporting fair trade.

So honestly, even if Walmart continues to thrive, I still feel good about my choice not to go there. I have a choice and my choice is to support ethical trade.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

It depends. I would love to boycott Disney, but it turns out they own so many things that it's nearly impossible to do without carrying a list around and checking the internet daily. They own retail stores, tv stations, radio stations, news channels....it's endless. I don't like what they do with regards to copyrights and patents of legends and fables that rightfully belong to history, not a corporation.

You already know how I feel about Walmart boycotting, so I won't go into it again.

Some boycotts may make a difference, but it requires a lot of people doing it. I've seen too many people cross picket lines to believe that the majority of people would participate. In a perfect world, boycotts would always work.

In our imperfect world, not so much.

But, if you want to know who owns what...

http://www.cjr.org/resources/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_corporate_assets

Everybody has to do what they think is best. I don't cross picket lines, but I do shop at Walmart.







I won't repeat all the reasons because they're in the other thread.


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

I think so. When AFA started the Ford boycott a year or two ago, Ford has been hurting financially ever since. Now I don't know if that's the result of the boycott or the economy, and I won't debate it, but it makes me feel like it's working, LOL.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, what are you talking about exactly? Are you talking about spending with businesses that share your values and not spending at ones that don't, and is that actually a boycott?

Or are you talking about activism specifically to encourage others not to spend with a particular business, and actively promoting *not* using a business? That's a different story (and is distinct from actively promoting using a particular ethical/acceptable business).


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
It depends. I would love to boycott Disney.

Just curious, but why Disney?


----------



## Theloose (Aug 5, 2005)

I had a theory, and this seems as good a place to propose it as any...
Now bear with me

Suppose you hate walmart (or some other store) and want them to go out of business, or drastically change their ways. suppose you're ideal place to shop is small mom 'n pop places. so you don't shop at walmart.

Now, is it more effective (from the walmart point of view) to boycott all big boxes and only support the little guys? or would it be better to support their (slightly better) competitor? (in my area, that would be target)

I'm thinking they might pay more attention to their competitors gaining market share than to the entire big box industry losing a little (by shopping strictly at mom n pop's)

Also, people who feel they have no choice but to shop there might be able to make the extra effort to shop at a place like target if they thought it would actually make a difference

But then there's the issue of supporting the little guys to keep them afloat, since they *are* the end goal

(let me know if this should be its own thread instead of here...)

off to go skim through the 18-page thread...


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Boycotts do work. Many corporations have changed or modified their policies due to boycotts. I can cite many examples, but one that comes to mind is Victoria's Secret and the nurse-ins.

I feel that people that say "oh, it doesn't matter if I shop there or not, it won't make a difference", are using this as a cop out. I have friends that shop at Walmart, and I constantly give them grief about it. I tell them that I am still their friend, but if they care about the future of society and the environment for their children, they better start caring about where they are putting their money. One friend has tried very hard to stop, and did for a while. She claims to be addicted. Addicted? What is the deal with that?! What a hoot!







:

Another friend, a young person, actually our babysitter, because of my talking her ear off about it, she has stopped shopping at Sprawlmart AND eating at McDonalds. She is organizing demonstrations. So now I know my big mouth sometimes pays off, yay!

What disappoints me most is that on many discussion boards, there are so many crunchy mamas that talk about getting cloth diapering supplies (microfiber towels, dyes for dyeing prefolds, etc.), at Walmart. I was stunned when I first realized this.

I know that this is a strong opinion, and I may get some flack, but if someone is aware of the many crimes and atrocities (yes, atrocities), that Walmart commits, and she still shops there with glee, or even with guilt, something is seriously wrong.

And another reason that I know boycotting Walmart is helping is that they are not doing as well fiscally as before. This is because, A: people are catching on to their BS and criminal activities, and B: Fuel prices are making it harder for Walmart to stay competitive. Walmart shoppers, you will soon find that their prices are the same as anywhere else.

It is easy to boycott Walmart. Don't go there.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jyurina* 
I think they are effective in more ways than just taking money out of their pockets. I have been asked many times why I refuse to shop WalMart or buy Arrowhead water etc. I tell them and it usually sparks a debate on why and how they feel about it. Thing is, I can't help but think that the next time they are making the choice they may think about what we talked about. Even one person makes a difference.

Exactly! Good point! That saying "live the example you wish to be", or however that goes, is completely realistic.

When I can't find something I am looking for at the craft store or a department store, the sales clerk ALWAYS says in a hushed voice, "well, I think I saw that at Walmart". I immediately tell them in a calm voice that I do not shop at Walmart. Most often, their eyes get wide and they ask, "why not?" Then I tell them in a nutshell. Walmart is the epitome of sweat shop labor, indentured servitude, employee abuse, union busting, mom and pop store destroying, community destroying, environment destroying, abortion forcing, evil. There are a lot of other nasty corporations, but Walmart is the biggie. They have led the way in taking US jobs to other less-developed countries. They have led the way in sweatshop factories in Sai Pan and other "US territories". Walmart is the leader in a corrupt corporatocracy. And it is no wonder that Stephen Walton is a close personal friend of George W. Bush.

Ooh, and do tell me about Arrowhead water please. Is it owned by Walmart? I have seen it, but I don't know if I have ever purchased it. And see, by you boycotting it, and me reading it, there is one more person that isn't going to buy Arrowhead water.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 
I agree. I know that my employer is being pushed to divest in companies supporting Sudan. I think these things can work if they're done in conjunction with other types of activism.

I also feel pretty strongly that even if my boycott isn't effective in changing a company's policies, that my choice to support ethical businesses is important. DH and I had this talk the last time we went to our food co-op. The co-op is much more expensive than a place like Walmart for groceries. We choose to go there because we want to support it (and yes of course, this is a privilege because we are not poor). When we shop at our local co-op, we know that we are supporting our community's economy because they select local foods first. We know that we are supporting ethically farmed meats because we know the farmers who raise the chicken, eggs, beef and pork that we buy (they're really cool women







) and we know how they treat their animals. We know that the cashiers are making a living wage. We know we are supporting fair trade.

So honestly, even if Walmart continues to thrive, I still feel good about my choice not to go there. I have a choice and my choice is to support ethical trade.


Those are wonderful points. My family is a farmer's market family, and we support our local farmers by purchasing from them. I have no idea what prices are like for produce at Walmart, but I imagine that with rising fuel costs, their prices are pretty much the same as the local farmer's market. Because when you buy locally grown, it doesn't have to cross the country or continent to get to you, thus you are using less fuel, and so it is more cost effective. Not to mention the environmental benefits of reducing emissions.









AND today I missed going to Market, so I went to a local grocery store, and they had locally grown spinach from a nearby farm (the name was posted too!), for $.69 cents a bunch! It is good spinach! I bought 4 bunches, lol! I believe that it is pretty easy to avoid shopping at Walmart. And we are on a very tight budget. If I can't find it at a reasonable price, I don't buy it. How hard is that?


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Jenn, I believe Bigeyes answered your question about "Why Disney?" in her post - "I don't like what they do with regards to copyrights and patents of legends and fables that rightfully belong to history, not a corporation."

I've always had a negative association with Disney I can't quite pinpoint. Maybe Bigeyes will elaborate for us here, or somewhere else if it would hijack the thread too much.

Greenwoman2006 I'm interested in knowing more about walmart, especially the abortion connection since that is an issue which is important to me and I hadn't previously heard was associated with Walmart. If you could direct me someplace for info especially on that, that would be great!

Also, I could be wrong, but wouldn't nurse-ins be a completely different thing than boycotts? I can see how nurse-ins would be very effective since they would generate a lot of publicity and pressure as well as making it difficult for them to do business in a little store if a ton of people were there.

I agree with everyone saying that boycotts work beyond just the financial impact on the company of withdrawing your personal purchases. For me it's staying true to my conscience, and also I feel I do a lot of good by just casually mentioning "Oh I don't shop there" or "I'm against that" or "I boycott them". People are always curious and want to know why. Though I think getting MIL to switch to another brand of dog food (she was using Eukanuba - not great for the dog and they do horribly cruel animal testing) may so far be my only success in having anyone join me in a boycott. At least it raises awareness and makes people consider things they ordinarily wouldn't think of though.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
I've been boycotting Nestle for many years, and will continue to, but I often wonder how much effect it has. This is one of the largest, best organized boycotts I know of, yet Nestle seems to keep growing. Also, even people who are interested in joining the boycott find it almost impossible to keep track of the items produced by Nestle, because Nestle keeps buying new companies. It's difficult to go shopping without picking up a Nestle product at every turn. They're obviously not suffering financially, at least not enough to motivate them to change. It seems pretty hopeless.







:

yeah that! (why is that smilie not on the front page?) I hate that everything is so difficult to keep track of. nevertheless it's not hopeless for YOU because YOU get to live with a (slightly) calmer conscience and know that at least you did all you could and still lead the life you want.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 
I agree. I know that my employer is being pushed to divest in companies supporting Sudan. I think these things can work if they're done in conjunction with other types of activism.

I also feel pretty strongly that even if my boycott isn't effective in changing a company's policies, that my choice to support ethical businesses is important. DH and I had this talk the last time we went to our food co-op. The co-op is much more expensive than a place like Walmart for groceries. We choose to go there because we want to support it (and yes of course, this is a privilege because we are not poor). When we shop at our local co-op, we know that we are supporting our community's economy because they select local foods first. We know that we are supporting ethically farmed meats because we know the farmers who raise the chicken, eggs, beef and pork that we buy (they're really cool women







) and we know how they treat their animals. We know that the cashiers are making a living wage. We know we are supporting fair trade.

So honestly, even if Walmart continues to thrive, I still feel good about my choice not to go there. I have a choice and my choice is to support ethical trade.

yeah that also. Even if nothing ever changed I still know I at least didn't support what I didn't want to support (at least not knowingly).


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KailuaMamatoMaya* 
But I still wont spend money at WalMart or on Nestle for personal accountability and teaching my daughter. I just don't want her to think it's a good idea to take the easy way out and invest in businesses with practices we/she does not agree with.

I agree completely. I always have the hope that a boycott will work, but if not I at least know that I am doing the right thing that is in line with my values.


----------

